# distributor vacuum port



## cal114 (Jul 23, 2008)

I just got a new carb (edelbrock 1412) for my 71 400ci gto..in order to get the vacuum right i need to know if the distributor vacuum port is "timed" or "full"..if anybody could tell me or let me know how to find out id appreciate it..also if anybody has any tips or anything for installation id appreciate that too


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

cal114 said:


> I just got a new carb (edelbrock 1412) for my 71 400ci gto..in order to get the vacuum right i need to know if the distributor vacuum port is "timed" or "full"..if anybody could tell me or let me know how to find out id appreciate it..also if anybody has any tips or anything for installation id appreciate that too


I put an Edelbrock on my son's chevelle and can't remember where we pulled the vacuum. I will look at his car as soon as I get a chance, if you haven't already found out, I will send the info your way.

Dale


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

cal114 said:


> I just got a new carb (edelbrock 1412) for my 71 400ci gto..in order to get the vacuum right i need to know if the distributor vacuum port is "timed" or "full"..if anybody could tell me or let me know how to find out id appreciate it..also if anybody has any tips or anything for installation id appreciate that too


Alot depends on your car, your mods and whether the car is an auto or manual. What works for a 4 speed stock engine may not be the best setup for a 4 speed with a large radical cam, same applies for an automatic. Both manifold and ported will work with different results, you should try both and see which works best for your car.

With a stock automatic, ported in my opinion is the best of the 2, with a large cam I would suggest manifold because of vacuum problems. A stock 4 speed may run better with manifold vacuum to keep from losing advance during shifts.


----------

